# New P5Q-PRO BIOS IS OUT NOW 1611



## _jM (Dec 7, 2008)

*Warning::read Before D/l The P5q-pro Bios 1611!!!!!!!!*

Like stated in title , ASUS has released the new BIOS for the P5Q-PRO P45 Motherboard.


*Description*  	P5Q PRO BIOS 1611
1. Fix chassis fan mode can't be saved after resume from S3.
2. Fix display priority is not correct when plugs two PCIE VGA cards.​

The Download can be found here 
http://dlsvr.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/socket775/P5Q_PRO/P5Q-ASUS-PRO-1611.zip​
*BEWARE!!! IF YOU UPDATE YOUR BIOS WITH THIS VERSION , YOU WILL NOT BE ABLE TO GO BACK TO A PREVIOUS VERSION!!*

* Not even the Ketxx Modded Versions either, I have tried everyone of them and this is what the ASUS Update Utility says :Cannot flash ROM. Your EPPROM is not supported.*  * Stupid ASUS*:shadedshu

*now thats only using the ASUS Update Utility in windows. It may differ for those of you that use a floppy or removable drive to flash with. But I warn you if there are problems flashing the BIOS back to a previous version with the Utility you may run into some problems by flashing that way too.*


----------



## Lillebror (Dec 7, 2008)

Yay! Now im only waiting for ketxx to mod it!


----------



## btarunr (Dec 7, 2008)

Direct link:

http://dlsvr.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/socket775/P5Q_PRO/P5Q-ASUS-PRO-1611.zip

Each time you get an update, or simply need an older version that's not listed on the support site anymore, simply replace "1611" in the above link, with the version you're looking for.


----------



## _jM (Dec 7, 2008)

btarunr said:


> Direct link:
> 
> http://dlsvr.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/socket775/P5Q_PRO/P5Q-ASUS-PRO-1611.zip
> 
> Each time you get an update, or simply need an older version that's not listed on the support site anymore, simply replace "1611" in the above link, with the version you're looking for.




Ill use that in this thread to keep others posted on the latest bios updates  Thanks Btarunr



Lillebror said:


> Yay! Now im only waiting for ketxx to mod it!



lols  yea me too

Yea i just flashed the bios with the new one and it seems to be working great. The only flaw I saw in the new BIOS is that when it flashed all my OC Profiles were deleted.


----------



## _jM (Dec 7, 2008)

*UPDATED FIRST POST: PLEASE READ BEFORE DOWNLOADING NEW BIOS*


----------



## Lillebror (Dec 7, 2008)

You should never flash a bios from within a os!


----------



## Pinchy (Dec 7, 2008)

You can back flash with the DOS ASUS flash tool.


----------



## _jM (Dec 7, 2008)

Lillebror said:


> You should never flash a bios from within a os!


Not really. I ALWAYS flash from the OS, And i never have any problems. Luckily I don't need to flash mine back because this one is the best for my current set up. 


Pinchy said:


> You can back flash with the DOS ASUS flash tool.



I made the post to update and inform tpu users about the new bios and that you CAN NOT use the the *ASUS Update Utility*. Yes some of you may be able to use other methods to flash it back. LIKE I POSTED ABOVE. And I also mentioned that you may have problems with other methods, because if the new BIOS states that the EPPROM has changed and you try and flash it back, I would be carefull


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 7, 2008)

Use easyflash in the bios. Just load the bios onto a usb drive or cd and just do that.. Its way easier(hence "easy"flash).


----------



## Pinchy (Dec 7, 2008)

_jM said:


> I made the post to update and inform tpu users about the new bios and that you CAN NOT use the the *ASUS Update Utility*. Yes some of you may be able to use other methods to flash it back. LIKE I POSTED ABOVE. And I also mentioned that you may have problems with other methods, because if the new BIOS states that the EPPROM has changed and you try and flash it back, I would be carefull



Lol I know I know...It just sounded like you werent sure if the DOS tool worked and I was just confirming .

BTW The ASUS Ez flash thing within BIOS doesnt let you flash back to other BIOS's, its the DOS tool. As you said though, it is risky doing force flashes, incase you do indeed have the wrong BIOS (not a problem if your careful tho)


----------



## _jM (Dec 7, 2008)

Pinchy said:


> Lol I know I know...It just sounded like you werent sure if the DOS tool worked and I was just confirming .
> 
> BTW The ASUS Ez flash thing within BIOS doesnt let you flash back to other BIOS's, its the DOS tool. As you said though, it is risky doing force flashes, incase you do indeed have the wrong BIOS (not a problem if your careful tho)



thank you for confirming though. And that was the main point im trying to get across, was the fact that the new 1611 BIOS makes a change to the EPPROM  and it might be bad news for someone trying to force flash the bios back because of that. I myself don't have another mobo laying around incase something were to happen i would be stuck w/o a pc. I just went through a bad BIOS on a brand new 4850 that im RMAing currently and i just dumped another 170$ into a card i don't even like (BFG 9800GT OC) So I would have felt really bad to inform people here @ TPU with out warning them and having someones mobo go out because of a bad BIOS flash.. been there done that :shadedshu



ShadowFold said:


> Use easyflash in the bios. Just load the bios onto a usb drive or cd and just do that.. Its way easier(hence "easy"flash).



I used easy flash to do my first flash from my usb removable drive, but it was a updated version. That same thumb drive just went out not too long ago and i don't have one.Pinchy is right.. you cannot back-flash with  easy-flash, only the DOS Utility and the ASUS Update Utility.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 7, 2008)

Lillebror said:


> You should never flash a bios from within a os!



I used to do it all the time and I had 0 problems.


----------



## r9 (Dec 7, 2008)

The flashing bios from OS is not the problem if:
- The OS is in good condition
- The system is not OC at the moment of flashing 
- You have working RAM memory 
The last two can fail DOS flashing either.


----------



## Mr.President (Jan 12, 2009)

guys can some one please help me, i cannot update my p5Q bios using a USB, the problem is the ez flash utility is not detecting my USB drive.


----------



## KBD (Jan 12, 2009)

Mr.President said:


> guys can some one please help me, i cannot update my p5Q bios using a USB, the problem is the ez flash utility is not detecting my USB drive.



have you tried via floppy?


----------



## Mr.President (Jan 14, 2009)

KBD said:


> have you tried via floppy?



no, i dont have floppy drive anymore + no floppies at all :S


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jan 14, 2009)

wait for ketxx


----------

